# Mimi has an "interview" tonight



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

A nice sounding lady is coming over tonight with her husband to take a look at Mimi. We had a long talk and it sounds very hopeful...


Keep the fingers crossed...



It has been 3 weeks since they were groomed and Peg is in Salt Lake City and what do I know know about grooming a little girl... :smpullhair: 

Keep your fingers crossed for me too!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed!! 

IS SHE THERE YET??


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good Luck Mimi. Here's hoping you find your forever home, and daddy Steve doesn't mess up your doo too much.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good luck Steve. If she changes her mind, and is really wanting
a dog with no eyeballs, send her my way ~ LMAO

Is she there yet??? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Fingers and toes crossed!!
> 
> IS SHE THERE YET??[/B]



:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: ROTFLMAO!!


Ok... I probably do deserve that!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Good luck Steve. If she changes her mind, and is really wanting
> a dog with no eyeballs, send her my way ~ LMAO
> 
> Is she there yet??? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]




You wumin have some uncanny ability to know when I post a thread like this...


No, I'm not wearing my PJs either...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well i hope that Mimi finds her furever home tonight.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

rayer: praying for Mimi, and for you too Steve....
there are lots of threads on grooming, come on MAN
always leaving it to us "wumin" LMOA :smtease: 

in all seriousness, any person who gets a rescue from you house will be truely blessed, and I hope Mimi gets to go to her furever home soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well........we're waiting!!! 

Is she there yet?? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Come and gone...


and Mimi has a new home!!!



An ultra nice couple Tim and Donna with the greatest last name... :HistericalSmiley: :innocent: 

We sat in the front room first and talked for some time. Tim had been holding Mimi for a while and they wanted to see if she played, so he put her on the floor. I don't think Mimi has much experience in that part of the house and she acted scared and immediately ran toward a more familar area.

Come on girl... you are blowing it...

As soon as she got in her familar space, her personality switched on, she wiggled her butt, and she looked back over her shoulder to see if someone were watching!

They were... and all they had to do was sit down... and she is ready to play with them!!


It was an 2 strike out of the park homer!!


They went from being just a little unsure... to both saying we want her in all of about 10 seconds once they saw the real her.



She never got a bath either! :smtease:  


The transfer will be Sunday... since Peg will kill me and bury the evidence if I give her away without her having a chance to say good bye...


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: That is GREAT news!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

HIP, HIP HOORAY :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

YIPPIE!
that is GREAT news.
Mimi has a furever home!!!



that is grounds for the happy dance!
:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

So happy to hear that Mimi has found a forever home. That is what it is all about!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats to you, Peg and Little Mimi. 

This is wonderful news. Yipeeee!!! :chili: :chili: 

What is their last name? Is it "Rogers" ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What is their last name? Is it "Rogers" ~ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Tim and Donna Rogers????


ROTFLMAO!!


Oh Deb... I could **SO** take advantage of this... but since I am a gentleman... their last name is Moore!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:aktion033: Best news I heard all day!! :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:aktion033: Congrats on finding your forever hom Mimi :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:chili: Thats GREAT news!!!! :chili:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I should also add that this couple previously had 3 female Maltese but one which was an unofficial rescue died last year. Donna had seen Sweat Pea's profile (a previous rescue we did from last fall) and tried to adopt her, but was just a little too late then... so they are both very excited to have her.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations on your new home Mimi!!! :aktion033: And well done Steve & Peg!!! :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: 

Can we have a new picture of little Mimi before she goes to her forever home? Please?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wonderful news :aktion033: . I love when rescues find their forever homes . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:aktion033: I'm so happy that Mimi found her furever home. :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

*Congratulations Mimi! Steve and Peg.........*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for Mimi. :chili: 
Steve and Peg, thank you for all you do for these little ones. You rock!!! :rockon:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am soooo happy it worked out. I loved your description of her looking over her shoulder to see if you all were watching. That's just the cutest vision to imagine!! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY for Mimi!! How many does that leave you, Steve? I lose count sometimes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> YAY for Mimi!! How many does that leave you, Steve? I lose count sometimes. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



We will be back to all boys... our 3 plus Dino and Marvin for a total of five. Thanks for asking Linda.

Marvin is the smallest one and as cute as can be, but he is our "special needs" little guy... :bysmilie: and I think he will be hard to place. He just seems to always act out of place and more or less clueless. Early on, he managed to simply walk and fall straight into the pool, he is the guy off by himself a lot... but he likes attention and people too... I have to say I just do not understand him and we have all sorts of little strange observations that are hard to describe in words and even harder to understand, big picture wise. Potty training him is a challange. We never allow Marvin in the house without a belly band on. He will go a few days in the house with us in the evening and always be dry... then the next time you check the little sucker, he has drained his entire bladder into the pads. :smpullhair: 

Dino is reasonably well potty trained, though I would not trust him in an entire home with new carpet either... He has not had a pee accident which we have seen in some time. However, if he is walking around on the floor with everyone else, he is not above sniffing and then trying to raise a leg for a little squirt on something. We let them into the main part of the house as much as we can and then we grab the boys, one at a time, and put their belly band on and Marvin has beaten me to the punch once or twice. If he is up off the floor on the sofa, as an example, he has no problems at all for an entire evening... so he clearly has a fair understanding of when it is appropriate and when it is not.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That is great news. :aktion033: Now I know you said you weren't wearing PJ's, but I do hope you wore some clothing.. :smtease: Or is that really the reason the decision only took them ten seconds??


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh that is wonderful, a forever home for Mimi!!!!!

One question: Why do you not wear PJ's??? Have I missed something?? All the women seem to know and I feel left out!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> That is great news. :aktion033: Now I know you said you weren't wearing PJ's, but I do hope you wore some clothing.. :smtease: Or is that really the reason the decision only took them ten seconds??[/B]



If they had run out of the house screaming and called the police... then you might have been right about the PJs. However, it was just 7 PM and even this old guy doesn't go to bed THAT early... :innocent: 


Now if it had been 8:30...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Have I missed something?? All the women seem to know and I feel left out!!![/B]


I don't even remember exactly how it started...but I'm guessing the evening that Jennifer came her to select a couple Snowy's babies. Whatever the case, I can guess a short list of names of those who were involved. If I were not such a forgiving mod, I'd ban all of them!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I was trying to be funny.....I knew it must have been an inside joke!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just wanted to update this thread... I think I already said Mimi's adoption was approved but since then, we did the home check and there were zero issues there.

Great family with two other great older maltese (8 to 12 years old). Their owners names are Donna & Tim.

We had a good laugh as they have a doggy door, exactly the same model we have except on their house, the foundation is higher than mine so the result is the doggy door it is too high outside for a normal size Maltese... The funny part of this is that they were so concerned that they went back to their contractor and told him and the guy actually built a Maltese sized red wood deck which has a ramp up to it which is at the perfect height for a tiny Maltese to get through. It looks EXACTLY like any other redwood deck... except is is Maltese size... maybe all of 12 inches deep and 18 or 20 inches in the other dimension and maybe 5 or 6 inches tall.

Anyway... they are having a 40+ person party at their house Friday night and they were concerned Mimi might be upset by all the commotion. So they will come over first thing this Saturday morning and pick her up!!

The last week or so, we have noticed that Mimi has been 100% as far as potty training is concerned. I will not go into the details, but she has shown repeatably through actions that she totally understands where she is supposed to pee and poop and Peg and I are very proud of her. No one in this crew had any understanding at all in day one of potty training and I've heard it is sometimes hard to teach a middle aged dog. The really funny and cute part of this that you have to be here to see and fully understand is that she KNOWS she has this potty thing down and after she goes, she wiggles so much on the way over to see us that I am surprised she can walk...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news Steve! That little wiggle of hers sounds so cute!

Now you'll have to change your sig picture... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

> I just wanted to update this thread... I think I already said Mimi's adoption was approved but since then, we did the home check and there were zero issues there.
> 
> Great family with two other great older maltese (8 to 12 years old). Their owners names are Donna & Tim.
> 
> ...



That is so cute! How did you train her? I have a 4 year old that still will occassionally pee on the floor and they both poop on the floor 90% of the time. They have three pee pads they can go on and they poop right beside it. I'd like to train them to go outside 100% but don't know how to do that. For months I open the door for them to go and they will, but they don't tell me that they have to go. Very frustrating.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so glad it worked out!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What great news. I'm so glad Mimi has found such a great home. She was my favorite.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I thought that I would update you a bit on how Mimi is doing. We have gotten regular updates and some pictures.



> Today was a GREAT day for Mimi. I took the day off because I had planned to take Mimi to the vet to establish her as a patient - but then ended up taking all 3 dogs to the vet for various reasons:
> 
> 1. Mimi - to establish her as a patient & transfer records from the Scottsdale vet - our Vet says she is healthy as an ox
> 2. Tootsie - as a follow up to her eye surgery - which is healing perfectly
> ...





> Mimi had another "adventurous" day. My parents are leaving tomorrow - so we had some of their local friends over for a visit - ended up being about 16 people. At first - Mimi would have nothing to do with anyone and hid behind the toilet. We left her alone - and let her set her own boundaries.
> 
> Eventually - she mozied out to where we were all visiting - just to observe. She didn't get close enough for anyone to touch her. But when she spotted me - she ran over and jumped on my knee for me to pick her up. What was I supposed to do? - of course, I picked her up. After keeping her in my lap for a while - I gave her to a friend of mind to hold. From that moment on - she was at peace. She didn't voluntarily go to anyone but me - but when I handed her to someone who wanted to hold her, she did love it. I think this is a little game she plays.
> 
> ...


Here's a few pictures of Mimi. 

#3769 - Mimi is the one laying closest to me (I'm in the black pants).
#3773 - This is Mimi looking around - my mom is sitting on the sofa in front of her and my Dad is taking the picture
#3778 - This is all the girls sitting on the patio with me. Mimi is the one closest to me looking to the left with Tootsie
#3787 - This is one of my friends holding Mimi
#3794 - This is Mimi as our guests were leaving last night - she was staying close to me making sure I wasn't going to leave too.

I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I am so happy Mimi is doing well. Her new Mom sure does love her!
Robin


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 
I love happy endings!


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

How cute!!! That is the first time I've seen an acutal "pony tail" bow on a real tail!!!

What a trendsetter!!! Way to go Mimi!!

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> How cute!!! That is the first time I've seen an acutal "pony tail" bow on a real tail!!!
> 
> What a trendsetter!!! Way to go Mimi!!
> 
> Barb, Sparky & Twinkie[/B]




Hey... when they leave here... they are leading edge TRENDSETTERS... B)


----------

